# [SOLVED] No Display After Post/Bios



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello all,

I am having an issue with a buddy's older Acer Rig. It will turn on and i will get display up until after the post message. I can also access the bios with no problem. Once i get past that point i have no display on the monitor. The monitor wont go into standby which tells me its getting some sort of feed from the PC (it does seem to be booting up). There is only an on board video card. I have tried replacing the hard drive and had no luck. When I enter the OS disk I can go through the install process no problem. Once it reboots after initial re install it goes back to doing the same thing. I've tested the PSU with a Aspire Power Supply Tester and had no negative results. Also have changed out the ram with a few diff sticks just to see if that would do anything (of course it didn't). 


MB: Asus P4S800

PSU: Asus S-25F 230watt


Thanks in advance


----------



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: No Display After Post/Bios*

Was there a video card in the computer before? have you checked in the bios to see if the on board video is disabled? Because that could be an issue.. Its the only thing I can think of right now.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: No Display After Post/Bios*

Do you have a spare graphics card you can test it with so you can check if on-board video adapter is faulty? (I appreciate it's an old PC so you may not be able to lay your hands on a legacy-interface graphics card).

Also, although this may have no bearing on this specific problem, a 230-watt PSU is woefully underpowered unless the PC has never had any hardware added to it since it left the factory. You should upgrade it if you do fit a graphics card.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: No Display After Post/Bios*



michaelb15 said:


> Was there a video card in the computer before? have you checked in the bios to see if the on board video is disabled? Because that could be an issue.. Its the only thing I can think of right now.


I don't think he would get even a POST display if the only video adapter currently in the system was disabled, but I could be wrong so good on you for pointing it out.


----------



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: No Display After Post/Bios*



pip22 said:


> I don't think he would get even a POST display if the only video adapter currently in the system was disabled, but I could be wrong so good on you for pointing it out.


yea that is the only thing I can think of other then getting a video card to try. 


Ohh.. One other thing.. Make sure the cables in the back of the monitor are fully plugged in, and the same for the cables on the back of the PC... I have had a problem simular to this, and the cause was loose cables.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No Display After Post/Bios*

Complete Brand & Model Number of the Acer?
Testing the PSU with a PSU tester is inconclusive.
Will the PC stay booted as long as it's in the Bios?


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: No Display After Post/Bios*

There was no other Video card added originally to my knowledge the PC hasn't been upgraded since purchase. I grabbed another video card and tested that out and had the same problem. Checked the bios and the on board VGA was enabled originally. Tried flipping some setting around in there for a bit with no luck. I also double and triple checked all the wires for any loose connections and no luck there either. 

The complete model of the mother board is:

P4S800-MX (SiS 661FX) Series


The PC will stay booted in bios. Even when not in bios and when the screen is just blank it stayed booted. Seems like it makes it to windows but cant see to verify.

For instance i will ctrl alt del to restart after a few seconds of no display but if i leave it running for a few mins and let it boot up and try to ctrl alt del it wont reboot.


----------



## michaelb15 (Jun 13, 2008)

*Re: No Display After Post/Bios*

hmm... Have you tried a different monitor? 

The problem seems very odd.. If it was the computer, you would think trying a different video card would solve the problem. 

But try a different monitor, and see if the same thing happens. Or try the monitor you are using on a different computer.


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: No Display After Post/Bios*



michaelb15 said:


> hmm... Have you tried a different monitor?
> 
> The problem seems very odd.. If it was the computer, you would think trying a different video card would solve the problem.
> 
> But try a different monitor, and see if the same thing happens. Or try the monitor you are using on a different computer.


Tried another monitor and same thing. 

Could this just be the MB going out?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No Display After Post/Bios*

Basic Mobo test; Remove all RAM. boot, listen for beep codes from the Mobo speaker.
No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: No Display After Post/Bios*



Tyree said:


> Basic Mobo test; Remove all RAM. boot, listen for beep codes from the Mobo speaker.
> No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem.



I Removed all RAM, then booted PC, did not hear any beeps at all. Had no display at all including post as well.

MB shot then?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No Display After Post/Bios*

Assuming you do have a Mobo speaker, that's a very good indication the Mobo is a problem.


----------



## elork (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: No Display After Post/Bios*

Ok just calling it the MB then.


Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: No Display After Post/Bios*

You're welcome.


----------

